# <table height="100%"> in ner anderen Tabelle



## dave (16. Februar 2002)

Hi!
Ich will ne Tabelle in voller Höhe anzeigen lassen, so dass ich mit align="top" bzw bottom Text ganz oben und ganz unten am Fenster anzeigen lassen kann. Alleine klappt das auch, sieht dann so aus:

<table border="1" height="100%">
<tr><td>Das ist der Text der oben stehen soll..</td></tr>
<tr><td>Das ist der Text der unten stehen soll..</td></tr>
</table>

Allerdings soll die Tabelle in ner anderen Tabelle sein und dort einfach die ganze Höhe der Zelle auffüllen.
Allerdings klappt das dann nicht mehr.
Ich habs mal so probiert:

<table border="1">
<tr><td> 
<table border="1" height="100%">
<tr><td>Das ist der Text der oben stehen soll..</td></tr>
<tr><td>Das ist der Text der unten stehen soll..</td></tr>
</table>
</td>
<td>
<p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p><p>Das ist der Text in der anderen Spalte</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p>
</td></tr>
</table>

Jetzt ist die innere Tabelle allerdings nur noch so hoch, dass grad der Text reinpasst.

Hat jemand von Euch ne Ahnung, wie ich die so hoch krieg wie die Zelle ist?

Danke schonmal!

MfG Dave


----------



## AKM<2b> (18. Februar 2002)

*so??*

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab dann meinst du's so

<table border="1" height="100%" width="100%"> 
<tr><td> 
<table border="1" height="100%"> 
<tr><td valign="top">Das ist der Text der oben stehen soll..</td></tr> 
<tr><td valign="bottom">Das ist der Text der unten stehen soll..</td></tr> 
</table> 
</td> 
<td> 
<p> </p><p> </p><p> </p><p> </p> 
<p> </p><p> </p><p> </p><p> </p> 
<p> </p><p>Das ist der Text in der anderen Spalte</p> 
<p> </p><p> </p><p> </p><p> </p> 
<p> </p><p> </p><p> </p><p> </p> 
</td></tr> 
</table> 

oder nicht?
2b


----------



## dave (18. Februar 2002)

Genau das ist mein Problem.
Wenn ich bei der äußeren Tabelle auch height="100%" angebe, dann gehts.
Was ich will ist das ganze ohne die Angabe bei der äußeren Tabelle, dass sie sich von der Höhe her an den Text in der rechten Spalte anpasst..
Kann natürlich auch sein, dass das gar net geht...


----------



## AKM<2b> (18. Februar 2002)

meinst du das vielleicht so...

<table border="1"> 
<tr><td valign="top" width="30%">Das ist der Text der oben stehen soll..</td>
<td rowspan="2"> 
<p> </p><p> </p><p> </p><p> </p> 
<p> </p><p> </p><p> </p><p> </p> 
<p> </p><p>Das ist der Text in der anderen Spalte. Viel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel TextViel Text</p> 
<p> </p><p> </p><p> </p><p> </p> 
<p> </p><p> </p><p> </p><p> </p> 
</td>
</tr> 
<tr><td valign="bottom">Das ist der Text der unten stehen soll..</td></tr> 
</table> 

einfach mal rauskopieren und probieren...

ist jetzt zwar nicht mit 2 tabellen aber mit den eigenschaften die du wolltest


----------



## dave (18. Februar 2002)

Naja, im Prinzip ist das schon das was ich will, allerdings will ich die komplette linke und die komplette rechte Spalte umrahmen.
Das links soll ne Navigationsleiste sein, und das rechts der Hauptteil der Seite, jeweils eingerahmt...


----------



## AKM<2b> (19. Februar 2002)

ich glaub ich weiss was du meinst... Ich hoffe zumindest

<HTML>

<table border="1"> 
<tr><td width="30%" height="100%"> 
<table border="0" height="100%" width="100%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> 
<tr><td valign="top">Das ist der Text der oben stehen soll..</td></tr> 
<tr><td valign="bottom">Das ist der Text der unten stehen soll..</td></tr>
</table> 
</td> 
<td> 
Das ist der Text in der anderen Spalte VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText VielText 
</td>
</tr> 
</table> 
</HTML>

Bitte lass es das richtige sein


----------



## dave (19. Februar 2002)

Geil, das is es! Die Angabe height="100%" im td tag...
Wär ich nie drauf gekommen, hab schon gedacht, das geht gar net was ich will...
Danke!


----------



## AKM<2b> (20. Februar 2002)

Bütte


----------



## Samuel (22. Februar 2002)

Das Attribut height würde ich standardmässig im <table> und dann in den <tr> tags verwenden nicht nur in den <td> tags

probier das mal:

<table width=100% height=100% border=1>
<tr>
<td valign="top">
<table width=50% height=100% border=1>
<tr height=15>
<td valign="top">Oberer Text</td>
</tr>
<tr height=100%>
<td>&n</td>
</tr>
<tr height=15>
<td valign="bottom">unterer Text</td>
</tr>
</table
</td>
<td>
anderer text
</td>
</tr>
</table>

sollte auch gehn


----------

